# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Moeilijke zaadlozing - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Moeilijke zaadlozing, een veelvoorkomend probleem*
> 
> Iedereen heeft wel eens iets gehoord over een vroegtijdige zaadlozing en 30%van de mannen is er al ooit mee geconfronteerd. Maar te laat, moeilijk of zelfs helemaal niet ejaculeren zijn problemen die ook voorkomen, al zouden we dat niet meteen verwachten. Toch gebeurt het zeer regelmatig dat mannen die met die problemen geconfronteerd worden, bij een seksuoloog naar de raadpleging komen.
> 
> *
> Moeilijke zaadlozing: wat scheelt er?*
> Een man kan een seksuoloog raadplegen wanneer hij niet (meer) kan ejaculeren (een totale anejaculatie) of wanneer hij geconfronteerd wordt met een moeilijke ejaculatie die lang uitblijft.
> 
> Ten eerste is het mogelijk dat een geneesmiddel de oorzaak is van een late ejaculatie of zelfs van de onmogelijkheid om te ejaculeren. Bepaalde stoffen, onder meer sommige antidepressiva, vertragen de ejaculatiereflex. Artsen waarschuwen hun patiënten daar echter niet altijd voor, waardoor dezen niet altijd beseffen dat het om een bijwerking gaat van een geneesmiddel.
> ...


Voor meer informatie: http://www.e-gezondheid.be/seksuolog...em/actueel/815

----------

